# new here



## polpetta2019 (Sep 2, 2020)

i'm  polpetta2019
Hey guys im new here hope all is well and hoping to learn alot


----------



## Peterkay (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Sep 2, 2020)

[h=1]Welcome....[/h]


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 2, 2020)

Welcome to imf


----------



## polpetta2019 (Sep 3, 2020)

thank you guys for the welcome, I hope to learn many things from the experts in the field


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## CoachB84 (Sep 9, 2020)

Glad your here bud


----------



## Drugsgear (Sep 15, 2020)

Welcome to IMF!
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------

